# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  Abolizione dichiarazione ICI

## Robi

Chiedo conferma relativamente all'abolizione dell'obbligo della dichiarazione ICI, già prevista dal celeberrimo decreto Bersani, ma divenuta effettiva solo con il Provvedimento del 18 dicembre 2007 da parte dell'Agenzia del Territorio. 
Nel citato provvedimento si dice "...fermo restando l'obbligo di presentazione della dichiarazione nei casi in cui gli elementi rilevanti ai fini dell'imposta dipendano da atti per i quali non sono applicabili le procedure telematiche..." presumo la cessione di fabbricato rientri tra le esenzioni dalla dichiarazione!!

----------


## fabioalessandro

no la cessione non dovrebbe rientrate
visto che viene immediatamente inserita nei db del territorio

----------


## Robi

> no la cessione non dovrebbe rientrate
> visto che viene immediatamente inserita nei db del territorio

  Non dovrebbe rientrare tra gli esoneri della presentazione della dichiarazione??

----------


## fabioalessandro

no cessione no!!!

----------


## kismet

Le variazioni di propriet&#224; degli immobili devono essere comunicate attraverso il c.d. "modello ministeriale Ici" che trovi fra la modulistica in www.finanze.gov.it. Al momento per&#242; quello per le comunicazioni  relative all'anno 2007 non &#232; disponibile, ciao

----------


## Robi

> Le variazioni di proprietà degli immobili devono essere comunicate attraverso il c.d. "modello ministeriale Ici" che trovi fra la modulistica in www.finanze.gov.it. Al momento però quello per le comunicazioni  relative all'anno 2007 non è disponibile, ciao

  E' il contrario di quello che dico...  :EEK!:

----------


## fabioalessandro

i le cessioni non vanno comunicate
vanno comunicati solo
- acquisto/perdita detrazione prima casa
- acquisti cessioni variazioni aree edificabili
- immobili gruppo D aziende non accatastati
- variazione classe immobili
- benefici coltivatori diretti

----------


## Robi

Concordo, quotavo kismet, che sembrava di altroavviso!!
Grazie del conforto d'idee!   

> i le cessioni non vanno comunicate
> vanno comunicati solo
> - acquisto/perdita detrazione prima casa
> - acquisti cessioni variazioni aree edificabili
> - immobili gruppo D aziende non accatastati
> - variazione classe immobili
> - benefici coltivatori diretti

----------


## fabioalessandro

ops
volevo solo essere più chiaro
sorry

----------


## Patty76

> ops
> volevo solo essere più chiaro
> sorry

  No no....è stato veramente utile..... 
Adesso ci stò capendo qualcosa....  :Embarrassment:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gg71_it

in tal caso si deve fare la denuncia ici?

----------


## fabioalessandro

per i passaggi di prorpietà a seguito di successione per mortis causa dal 25/10/2001 gli eredi NON devono più presentare la dichiarazione
sarà cura dell'ADE comunicare il trapasso agli enti locali

----------


## lifestyle

Nel mio ufficio basandoci su una pubblicazione di Pratica fiscale e professionale abbiamo deciso di predisporre le dichiarazioni ICI per l'anno 2007 come x gli anni precedenti ad eccezione delle sole variazioni intervenute a seguito di atti notarili formati o autenticati dal 1&#176; giugno in poi e cio&#232; da quando &#232; stato esteso l'obbligo del MUI; in questo caso predisponiamo la dichiarazione solo x i soggetti che hanno acquistato l'immobile destinandolo nel corso dell'anno ad abitazione principale oppure nei rari casi in cui possono godere della riduzione a seguito di inagibilit&#224;.
Ovviamente come gi&#224; accade da anni non comunichiamo neanche le variazioni intervenute a seguito di successioni salvo le stesse casistiche descritte prima.

----------


## fraenck.moiraghi@tin.it

Se posso permettermi un consiglio, consulta le istruzioni al modello (pagg. 2-3-4), che coprono, almeno per la mia esperienza, buona parte delle casistiche. Le puoi trovare a questo indirizzo: http://www.finanze.gov.it/export/dow...istruzioni.pdf

----------

